# Sources: Channing Frye to opt out



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480831978254524416


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That seems a little surprising to me. I really don't think he'll get that kind of money in FA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This became official. 

Probably wants more yrs and overall more money. Hopefully a team like GSW gives it to him since Love looks dead.

Some talk Suns might bring him back at a reduced cap # but ****ing hope not. Sick of hearing how underrated his presence is as the stretch 4 just being there. He makes us too soft, doesn't rebound (even if it wasn't by design) and shooting - that's all he's ever good for when he's on, which he's not most of the time. Replaceable and upgrade-able.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Shut the hell up? Is this real life?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I would be fine bringing him back, but no where near that price. I'd do 3-4 years and 10-12M. 

He is definitely streaky, but he does provide a lot to this team by stretching the defense. Dragic and Bledsoe are predominantly attackers and it really helps open the lane and passing angles when Frye is in the game. But if this opens the door to a more beneficial situation for the Suns to go after a bigger name then bye bye Frye.

Wonder what it would take to get Ryan Anderson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye is gone. 4yrs/32M to Orlando

:yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: 



:wave:


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I actually will miss Frye. I liked him as a person and as a player. His shooting helped our tremendously and really was a driving force of our offense. I realize his defense and rebounding was far from consistent and never above average but his shooting was huge.

With that said, I'm ecstatic the Suns didn't fold and offer too much for him(did they even offer him anything?). $8m a year for 4 years is a huge overpay for him and I have no idea what Orlando is doing. I mean I know he fits their team well and are under the salary floor but their had to be better ways to spend the money. Offer Deng or Gasol big contracts and use them as trade chips?


----------

